# T-Mac on the Mavs



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

“Those guys [Dallas Mavericks] are dirty,” McGrady said. “For real. They are dirty players. “They play the game the right way, but they have all the tricks. They get cheap shots in every now and then to just let you know that they’re there and they’re not going anywhere. And I respect that; that’s why they’re so good. They find a way.”

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/02/18/sports/basketball/18mavs.html?_r=2&oref=slogin&oref=slogin

Great compliment from a great competitor.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

this speaks volumes towards this teams mindset towards a chip. If they are up by 10+ but still doing the "dirty work" *then they want to win...*

p.s. Im really enjoying this comment becuase I honestly beleive T-Mac is the greatest talent to ever step unto a basketball court...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

That's Avery style on the court whether you like it or not ...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

He's talking about Josh Howard :bbanana:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Greg Buckner and Devan George?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah, but mostly Josh. :whoknows:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Don't sleep on Stack. :whistling:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

JASON TERRY is nasty, ask Finley.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

LOL....

I think we are actually quite proud of the nasty mavs.

:lol:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

rofl Dirk is the weak link... HAHAHA come on now, i couldn't resist.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'm guessing that the "_allas Mavericks_" jokes can now be officially proclaimed dead................


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I'm guessing that the "_allas Mavericks_" jokes can now be officially proclaimed dead................


Yeah baby!!

*No more soft white boys!! * :dpepper:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

No, there's still trolls on the NBA General who say we have no D.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> No, there's still trolls on the NBA General who say we have no D.


Of course, there will always be those. I'm thinking more along the lines of national media. 

The trolls on the NBA General board will always hate.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> No, there's still trolls on the NBA General who say we have no D.


I think there will always be trolls until we can defend the top guards in the NBA.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

t1no said:


> I think there will always be trolls until we *can defend the top guards in the NBA*.


win a championship :raised_ey


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

croco said:


> win a championship :raised_ey


and stop the top guards in the NBA.. because we are still not able to do that. That's what most basketball fans see when they watch the Mavericks play on TNT or ESPN.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Wow! I really don't like the dirty comment, but he gives us props.


----------

